
Microsoft is building its own Chrome browser to replace Edge - jwegan
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/4/18125238/microsoft-chrome-browser-windows-10-edge-chromium
======
tapirl
Edge browser render is not bad, the bad thing of Edge is its buggy UI.
Migrating to chrome doesn't help for improving this situation.

